# Want a free KONG Blue?



## Keagen Grace (Jun 5, 2010)

KONG Blue is "DEFINITELY more than a KONG of a different color. While KONG Blue delivers that popular shape with the unpredictable bounce, this veterinary-exclusive toy is manufactured from an all-natural rubber that provides superior elongation, puncture resistance, 25% more tensile strength and it’s even radio-opaque. KONG Blue toys are an irresistible product you can offer your clients with pride."

(Taken from the manufacturer's website.)

Do you want a free one? I swear, no gimmicks, no craziness, ZERO spam, and no shipping and handling fee!

These are STELLAR for use with dogs who eventually shred a classic Kong but don't like the texture of an extreme Kong.

Free KONG Blue


----------

